# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Where can I get a Fluval Edge tank?

## gnolard

Been looking around. Went Nanyang, OTF etc... Dun have. 
Anybody?
Trying to start a shrimp tank  :Grin:

----------


## zonkkie

most shopping mall pet shops should have... Pet Staion, Pets Kampong.

----------


## gnolard

Shopping mall = $$$$$

Any LFS?

Anyway, whats the price?

Thanks guys!!

----------


## Shadow

Price around $200++. DO take note that the Fluval edge opening is only at center, thus really difficult to reach left or right corner especially if you want to plant something on that side. Secondly the light is using halogen bulb, not bright enough for planted tank but since you want it for shrimps, /I guess should be OK.

----------


## gnolard

just checked with Pet station at Wdlands, they say dun have.....

----------


## gryphon

Try Nature Aquarium. Give them a call 62256051

----------


## BFG

What about PetMart at Serangoon? Google for their address.

----------


## gnolard

> What about PetMart at Serangoon? Google for their address.


emailed them...
no response....
went to Yishun 618....
auntie say must order....duno when will come.... haiz....

----------


## gnolard

> Try Nature Aquarium. Give them a call 62256051


They say never sell....

----------


## BFG

> emailed them...
> no response....
> went to Yishun 618....
> auntie say must order....duno when will come.... haiz....


Don't email, call them. I believe they have a running set the last time I was there last year.

----------


## issacyeo

for Y618, usually they can bring the product in within the week. just check back with them.

----------


## gnolard

Got mine at PetMart serangoon. 
180 with aqua clear 20 filter and halogen lights. 
cheapest so far....

----------


## chinsm

For those still looking for the Fluval Edge, check out Seaview. They also have a working model on display

----------


## Numbskull

Why buy when u can custom made a tank!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BFG

> Why buy when u can custom made a tank!


You have been informed in previous post about using sms lingo in your reply. Your next reply will be deleted should you continue to do so. I will not inform you of this decision again.

----------


## stormhawk

Spotted a set at C328 along with another Fluval tank, I think the Fluval Chi and probably one of the smaller models as well.

----------


## Lavish

Just saw a set of Fluval Edge at AquaStar at Yishun Central earlier today, didn't seem to see any of the other types there though.

----------


## pininy

> Got mine at PetMart serangoon. 
> 180 with aqua clear 20 filter and halogen lights. 
> cheapest so far....


I just went there today and they quoted me $280 from $295 price tag...

it has gone up so much...

do anyone know where else can i find one cheaper?

----------


## Stormz

> I just went there today and they quoted me $280 from $295 price tag...
> 
> it has gone up so much...
> 
> do anyone know where else can i find one cheaper?


How to contact you?

----------


## pininy

> How to contact you?



You can pm me, or send me an email [email protected]

 :Well done:

----------


## pininy

Thanks! for the email.

I've just gotten one. Great forum.

cheers!

----------


## dsia71

Hi,

Any Fluval Edge owner out there know where I can get the Fluval edge LED bulbs to replace the original halogen bulbs?

----------


## aktivate

i'm also interested in getting this tank. i can be emailed at [email protected]

thanks!!

----------


## dsia71

i got mine from
http://www.moomoopets.sg

----------


## felix_fx2

> i got mine from
> http://www.moomoopets.sg


Normal petshop? Where the showroom?

----------


## mavryan

Hi pininy,

Where did you get your Edge tank, supposing cheaper?





> Thanks! for the email.
> 
> I've just gotten one. Great forum.
> 
> cheers!

----------


## pininy

> Hi pininy,
> 
> Where did you get your Edge tank, supposing cheaper?



I still see one at clementi - C328.

----------


## TheAquarist

Why are fluval edges so expensive in Asia? I also want buy but... Worth or not? Student leh, finance not that much

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## cloudwane

I was at c328 on Saturday and saw that there's a box of Fluval Egde Tank (Black color) outside the shop where the tanks are usually placed. You may want to try your luck there if you're still looking for one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chazrt

Theres one for sale here.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-Edge-6-Gallon

----------


## Stuart Phoon

hi.... i would like to ask if the fluval edge comes with filter and led lights. i researched and realised that there is fluval edge 1 and 2...one with halogen bulbs and the other with LED lights and then there's also fluval edge that comes with edge filter and the nutrafin watever and one that doesnt.. ...

anyone know where i can get cheap fluval edge?

----------

